# telecaster hardshell case



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently acquired a new telecaster...it did not come with a case sooooo......

what are you guys that don't have fender cases using?

L&M showed me their yorkville rectangular cases that would work, however, there was about 5" of sliding room as they are generic and not fitted for a telecaster specifically. I don't know if this will be a problem down the road, perhaps you guys can enlighten me or steer me towards another alternative. preferably I'd like a fitted case, but a rectangular one that will fit snugly would also do.

thanks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a gig bag guy myself - especially with Telecasters. Although, if I owned a brand new one I might want to give it a little more protection. Once it gets that first ding, its not that big of a deal.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i am actually using the soft case for my les paul at the moment. i prefer hard cases because i put my guitar in my trunk and then stack other stuff on it. i dont like soft cases mostly because I am a klutz. i dont travel with my guitars often. maybe once or twice a week to my brother's house or to my lessons so it doesn't have to be a flight case or anything of that magnitude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

This teardrop case should fit it to a tee. Used to keep my Tele in one: Long & McQuade - Yorkville Sound Hardshell Teardrop Electric Guitar Case


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

they showed me that one as well. there was some sliding room it that one just the same as the rectangular one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like these ones best. They don't make 'em anymore, so you'd have to find one used.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

This SKB case looks like a good fit.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Fender injection molded cases are nice, I have a couple.
They'll fit a Tele or Strat. It's about mid way down the page.
L&M should have these, or be able to get them.
It's the multi-fit case.
Fender® Products


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The fender cases are a bit more than I'd like to spend on a case. Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I might just go with a Yorkville case and add some foam blocks to snug up my tele.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> The fender cases are a bit more than I'd like to spend on a case. Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I might just go with a Yorkville case and add some foam blocks to snug up my tele.


I used the Yorkie tweed case for my Tele Custom and I don't hear it rattling around in there when I'm carrying it around. I think once the lid is down, it keeps the guitar pretty much in place.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Is cost the deciding factor for the new case? It's all over the place in after market guitar cases!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> I used the Yorkie tweed case for my Tele Custom and I don't hear it rattling around in there when I'm carrying it around. I think once the lid is down, it keeps the guitar pretty much in place.


 it does a half decent job of keeping it in place. when put on its end the guitar doesn't "drop" it slowly slides.

yes, cost is a factor. here in edmonton you rarely see anything used worth buying and generally the pricing is out to lunch. its just a squier, so i dont wanna drop too much on a case. as mentioned, it doesnt leave the house much or go anywhere too dangerous


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Blam

That its a Squier or not, its still an instrument that will break as much as a $4,000 one. There are some things that isnt' worth cutting corner imho. Things like cases, pedal boards, amp/cab cases - you just can't MacGyver it - imho.
That being said *- *Have you looked in the TKL's cases? 

TKL Products Corp - The world's leading manufacturer and distributor of musical instrument cases and bags. (guitar , bass , percussion , drum, etc)

If its not in Edmonton, there's always the possibility of having it shipped? Even if it's used, be in on Kijiji/Craglist or from a store.

Good luck in your search

Cheers
Ben


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's "just a Squier" as you stated and it rarely leaves the house, get a gig bag.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Ben, thanks for the link. the size of it seems to be the same as the yorkvilles however. shipping is fine, but generally is expensive for something that large unfortunately.

Sulphur - i quite dislike gig bags. i always end up bumping my gig bags when i carry them. even though it is just a squier, it still deserves some protection from my clumsiness. even my epiphones get hardshell cases.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I don't like gig bags either. 
I too have an Epi in a hardshell case.
You could try to find a "thermometer" case.
They fit the Tele snuggly.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what is a thermometer case?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> what is a thermometer case?


Like so...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh.

where can i find said thermometer case for a tele?

the yorkville rectangular one is only $70 and if its anything like my other yorkville cases will be more than sufficient. one of the sales guys at axemusic showed me a house brand rectangular case and said if i was worried about my guitar sliding around, just to get some styrofoam and cover it with fur and voila, tight fit. 

i might even splurge for the tweed


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Not a problem Blam. I've never seen the Yorkvilles cases in person. Will check 'em out; always good to know what else is out there


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i find the yorkvilles to be really nice. I wouldn't be surpised if they had a hand in making tte TKL cases, as they look quite identical.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

lI picked up a really nice Fender fitted case that is for a Strat or Tele. I paid 65 on Kijiji. Keep an eye out and you will see them pop up occasionally. I put my Squier CV Butterscotch in it. Looks sweet and fits like a glove. I keep my eye out for these brand name cases, and usually pick them up even if I don't have a guitar for it "at the moment" . That will always change.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 on Yorkville rectangle case. I gig with a MIM Tele Deluxe as a back up and the case has stood up to being tossed around in the back of a van, haven't noticed any sliding.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just picked up one of their teardrop cases the other day for a kid who has a Yamaha Pacfica--I do believe a Tele would slide around in it a bit--but they are nice cases--I don't have a Strat or Strat style guitar, but I'd like to see if any of my guitars would fit in one.

Good price as well, the rectangular ones were a few dollars less.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Although I have 2 hard cases and 3 gig bags for my Teles and Strats this SKB polyfoam case is my favorite. I think they go for about $80 on the net right now. They are lite and resist rapid temp change because of the closed cell foam lining. Just as much if not more protection than a hard case as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Although I have 2 hard cases and 3 gig bags for my Teles and Strats this SKB polyfoam case is my favorite. I think they go for about $80 on the net right now. They are lite and resist rapid temp change because of the closed cell foam lining. Just as much if not more protection than a hard case as well.


Those things are almost hardshell cases--they are certainly more than gigbags.
At least the ones I've seen.


----------

